# Lindberg Camper Custom



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I've never done a custom but carved up Lindberg and made this:




























I'd picked up the truck a few weeks ago and got tired of looking at it. Wacked the bed with a dremmel, goobered in a front post using some goop. Stuck it on ebay figuring I'd get about $10, some guy in Sweden bought it for $30.

Needs the front wheelbase extended but did not want to go to the trouble. So, if you find any Lindberg campers they make a pretty easy conversion!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEET LOOKING CAMPER !!! 

Wes


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice move!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nifty Tom,

You should get out more!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

sweeeet! i have a couple of those campers, and a couple of Lindberg pickups... maybe I need to get to work!

--rick


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Great camper. It's a T-Jet


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nice work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Of all the Lindys I've snagged over the past 4 years, that camper has always eluded me. Nice job mounting it up!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool truck, one of my favorite models!!! Got one of those myself...RM


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

That came out great!! Very cool camper! -Rolls


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Second Lindberg Custom - MG TD*

I had a partially cut Slimline chassis and thought I'd see if I could shoehorn it into another Lindberg. Here you go!




























Had to modify both the chassis and body to make them fit. Goes on the track pretty well. No way to do a rear screw post so I gooped a small plastic tab to retain the rear.

I'm unloading it on eBay, maybe I can get $10 for it! It was fun to build but I don't think it will take many crashes to lose the lights and bumpers. The first MG TD slot car?

Tom


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

That is way cool Tom!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sweet !


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Neat conversion!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I still haven't gotten one of those campers.  Some day...


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I missed on another camper today, forgot to bid! With my limited paint skills I like Lindberg conversions.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Bob, that's a Really Cool -MG Conversion :thumbsup:. 
I'll give you $10 for it


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Great Mini Lindy Conversions!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Thanks for taking the time to post up pictures...COOL STUFF!!

Bob...diggin' em ALOT!!...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

heluva nice couple of Lindy conversions. I wish there where more slimline chassis floating around, they're great for customs.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

I had no idea that that Lindy truck was originally a "camper" truck. I bought a Tjet truck with that body (minus the camper of course) about 10 years ago on Ebay......and painted it to resemble the real '70 Chevy truck that I used to own. Mini Lindy's ROCK!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Fantastic ! Really neatly done.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*LED's*

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4390066&postcount=1685

Trying out LED's. Posted in Slotcarman's thread as he was my inspiration!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

cool Bob!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

:woohoo: Nice job!!! :woohoo:

If you dig around Evans Designs site, you'll see that they can wire up to 4 blinkies on one board to save you space. My advice is to call them directly to make sure they get it right. Emails can get confusing (found this out the hard way). They are great folks to deal with and know their stuff!!!

On a side note, maybe someone out there can try their white decal paper that turns clear... I'm intrigued but can't afford to buy any to see how it works.


----------

